# portmaster error



## hirohitosan (Apr 2, 2010)

hi there!
for long time I didn't upgrade my FreeBSD box and today after 
	
	



```
#portsnap fetch update
```
I tried [CMD="portmaster"] -a[/CMD]
and I got:

```
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.26.2/modules'
  GEN    pango.modules
Writing a pango.modules file to use with tests/examples.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "librpcsvc.so.4" not found, required by "libX11.so.6"
gmake[3]: *** [pango.modules] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.26.2/modules'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.26.2/modules'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.26.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango.

===>>> make failed for x11-toolkits/pango
===>>> Aborting update
```
that message: "Shared object "librpcsvc.so.4" not found, required by "libX11.so.6"" I've got when I tried to upgrade xcursor-themes

How can I fix that?
thanks


----------



## phoenix (Apr 3, 2010)

If you haven't updated the ports tree in awhile, you will definitely need to read through /usr/ports/UPDATING.  A **LOT** of ports have new library versions and major changes, requiring a specific order to updating some ports (like png, jpeg, X, KDE, etc).


----------



## ckester (Apr 3, 2010)

Has portsmgr issued an all-clear, or are they still recommending against upgrades while they work through the wide-ranging changes that are underway?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2010)

Not yet, I believe. 

If anyone needs to install new software or update a port (esp. stuff linking against X and image libs), I suggest they hold off on that until about April 10 and then use /usr/ports/UPDATING to get back on track. Anyone running `portmaster -a` or `portupgrade -a` on an outdated ports installation right now is bound to end up here in a blind panic.


----------

